# Dry Food - A human Convenience



## yabbadoo (Jan 6, 2012)

We have tried most combinations of dog food, always good quality and never skimped on cost.

It is popular to feed our dogs dry food, simply because it is highly convenient to us, but in no way is it natural to the dog.

I have experience of dried food that resulted in the death of my dog. Dried food absorbs water and expands inside the stomach. It also produces copious gaseous emissions that certainly does not help digestion and as we all know - wind can kill.

In fact, the expansion of this food plus the gaseous emission can easily lead to bloat and sudden death of the dog. That is what happened to my previous beloved pet. OK one minute - dead the next.

We have always bought the best food for our dogs and on test a very well known and popular brand of kibble we fed our previous dog expanded to 50% of it`s normal size.

Our current dog weighs 48 kg. and the recommendation is that we feed him 500 gm. per day of the kibble we use - Barking Heads. We ignore this and feed our Rottie 150 gm. of this kibble plus 100 gm. of Chum canned wet food, twice per day and it is perfect.

The addition of a little wet food gives the dog a better balance and he loves it. Would YOU like to eat only dry biscuits each day ? NO you would not.

We have found that Barking Heads Dry Dog Food | Best Additive free Dogs Food dry kibble is the best we have ever had. The water absorption is almost nil.

YES, it is expensive at £42 per 12 kg. but at 300 gm. per day that lasts 40 days and costs only about £1 per day plus of course the Chum at about 25p per day, making the cost of keeping our treasure £1.30 per day and he is worth every penny of it.

The main point of this post is to emphasise the danger of water absorbing dry food that can lead to bloat due to expansion in the stomach combined with high gaseous emissions, that can cause sudden death and to state how marvellous we have found that Barking Heads dry kibble is if mixed with a degree of wet food.


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

to be honest if your dog died from being fed kibble I am surprised you are still feeding kibble and not feeding a good quality wet food or even raw


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

To be honest, if this is one of the posts that needed moderation, I'm not surprised.

I agree with the above that if dry food killed your dog I'm surprised you still use it, but, speaking as a veterinary student, I think you need to speak to your vet again regarding your dogs death, and the exact causes.

Are you affiliated with Barking Heads? This whole post reads like some dodgy marketing.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

The people of this forum do not appreciate being treated like fools
The callous way in which you speak of your lost dog and your blatant advertising is not going to win you any fans nor support.
Why feed a decent quality kibble with such an appalling wet food I also ask?

I too am surprised that with your 'discoveries' and losing a dog to bloat supposedly caused by expanding dry food that you still feed kibble rather that a good quality wet or Raw.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> The people of this forum do not appreciate being treated like fools
> The callous way in which you speak of your lost dog and your blatant advertising is not going to win you any fans nor support.
> Why feed a decent quality kibble with such an appalling wet food I also ask?
> 
> I too am surprised that with your 'discoveries' and losing a dog to bloat supposedly caused by expanding dry food that you still feed kibble rather that a good quality wet or Raw.


I have to agree with this. I would not touch any form of kibble if it had been found to cause the death of one of my dogs. I'm sorry but I can't understand your reasoning nor the title of the thread.

I also cannot understand why you would want to feed your dog Chum when there are some great wet foods like Nature Diet, Wainwrights etc available.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

yabbadoo said:


> We have tried most combinations of dog food, always good quality and never skimped on cost.
> 
> It is popular to feed our dogs dry food, simply because it is highly convenient to us, but in no way is it natural to the dog.
> 
> ...


Yet another emotive post with little relationship to truth or reality.

1 Not ALL dry foods absorb water or swell in the stomach.
2 Not ALL dry foods will result in the production of gas
3 Adding one complete food to another complete food will only be BALANCED if you undertand the composition of each etc.
4 One experience does not = ALL DRY FOODS will cause death in pets.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

There was a thread on another forum this week about this food, favourably contrasting it with a popular commercial kibble containing carcinogens and trying to poll members on their preference. Funny how an additive free food thread pops up today of all days.  Somewhat pathetic.


----------



## Bellaboo1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmmm very suspicious if you ask me, the minute i read it i thought its someone trying to promote Barking Heads kibble, and Pedigree Chum is not a wet food i'd feed personally :confused1:


----------



## yabbadoo (Jan 6, 2012)

After reading all these replies, I am sorry I ever posted.

My post is one of the most intelligent, honest, dog loving and instructive pieces of material you will ever find on the subject of dry food and it`s possible consequences that you will find on any Forum.

The entire text is educational, well constructed and bang on target as a personal experience.

I do not understand any of your extremely critical comments in the context of a perfectly honest first post made by a Newbie.

NO, I am not connected with Barking Heads and find the suggestion revolting. My reference to this food is purely a personal recommendation.

Is it not possible for somebody to make a personal recommendation without being crucified as an undercover sales agent. I thought this was a friendly discussion Forum and never expected to be pilloried for posting a perfect account of my dry food experiences.

To say the things that responders have been said in this thread is downright disgusting.

"To be honest, if this is one of the posts that needed moderation, I'm not surprised."

"The people of this forum do not appreciate being treated like fools
The callous way in which you speak of your lost dog and your blatant advertising is not going to win you any fans nor support."

"Yet another emotive post with little relationship to truth or reality."

"Hmmm very suspicious if you ask me, the minute i read it i thought its someone trying to promote Barking Heads kibble"

Is this the kind of welcome one gets when joining this Forum ? Nothing but semi-ignorant product comments, complete disregard for a persons devotion to animals and personal abuse.

Gee Whizz ! What kind of Community have I wandered into ? I have never had such a reception in all my PC life and the total lack of understanding and ridiculous comments made regarding the central issue is unbelievable.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Isn't the issue about water absorption and kibble pretty obvious?

Many people soak dry biscuits in warm water before feeding.

People that feed *just dry biscuits* are a bit dim IMHO, and have not thought more than a few seconds about the health of their dog.

Feed raw - a damn sight cheaper than the £3.80 per Kg processed food being promoted by the OP. :lol:


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

yabbadoo said:


> My post is one of the most intelligent, honest, dog loving and instructive pieces of material you will ever find on the subject of dry food and it`s possible consequences that you will find on any Forum.
> 
> My reference to this food is purely a personal recommendation.
> 
> ...


Nothing in life is without risk.

Your second sentence contradicts the first.

If you post something which is scientifically invalid, expect to be challenged; not only by those who maybe have studied animal nutrition but those who have both experienced and researched GD and GDV in great detail.

By all means relate your personal experience, but do not use it as some sort of pseudo scientific "treatise " regarding dry foods and bloat. It is not.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Surely it would be hard to kill a dog with kibble unless it was allowed to gorge itself??
I think it has a place in nutrition, as long as you get a decent quality one. My lot have Burns mini bites for breakfast (raw for tea) and they love it! Alot of people use pieces of kibble for training, and I sometimes hide their kibble around the house for an easy game.....kinda hard to do that with wet or raw!!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

yabbadoo said:


> We have tried most combinations of dog food, always good quality and never skimped on cost.
> 
> It is popular to feed our dogs dry food, simply because it is highly convenient to us, but in no way is it natural to the dog.
> 
> ...


Sadly if the kibble swells to 50% of it's normal size, that alone says it's not a good quality kibble. Leave a good quality, high meat content kibble in water as long as you like, you'll get very litte, if any, swelling. Do you mean pedigree chum tinned food? I hope not because it's damn awful.

Has the dog lost any weight being fed only 150g dry and 100g wet? That seems like severe underfeeding.

Barking heads is a mid range food with a premium price tag. Much better can be had fit the price.

And I have to agree, if kibble killed my dog I'd be screaming from the roof tops for people to avoid at all costs.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Dry food has also been shown to damage the kidneys over time as the dog rarely drinks enough water to moisten the dry food as well as enough to flush out the kidneys on a daily basis. It has been shown to increase the risk of bloat and is stated as such in bloat related articles, causes tartar build up on teeth - despite the hype, how can biscuits clean teeth? and dogs have even been known to choke to death on it. 

I couldn't think of a more boring, artificial way to feed a dog and agree it must be purely for convenience, a bit like those awful microwave meals for humans!
I feed barf and will risk my dogs choking on a bone, which in over seven years has not happened, in order for the peace of mind I get in knowing I am not causing hidden organ damage in my dog!


----------



## yabbadoo (Jan 6, 2012)

I respect all the views given, albeit that most of them are not in the least constructive and comprise mostly of disparaging personal remarks made against myself.

I also resent comments on my ability to look after my animals. After many years experience of keeping dogs and cats, I have more experience than most of these abusive posters added together.

My innocent aim as a RESPONSIBLE DOG LOVER and being very well versed in all matters concerning the health and lifestyle of dogs by raising this topical issue, has obviously stirred up certain sections of this Forum into a Newbie bashing frenzy.

The ability to rationally discuss this extremely important matter in a civilised manner is obviously non-existent.

So as the Opening Poster, I now consider this thread closed in the interests lowering the blood pressure of everybody concerned and with a slim hope that this barrage of insulting remarks be diverted elsewhere.

My imagination boggles at what reaction I would be faced with if I actually asked for constructive help on some real pet problem.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Have you participated on many forums??
Coz it seems that you arent sure on how to 'play well with others'! Your last post (when you strip away all the long words) reads as 'I know best and am a self proclaimed expert and none of you lot know what you are talking about!'

Also you cant close a thread...only a mod can do that!!


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

If you read the stickies at the top of this forum, you will see that members here take feeding and nutrition very seriously. There's also a stickied thread concerning bloat.

If you read the dry and the wet food index stickies you might be interested to see what is in your Pedigree Chum and have a better idea of whether it really is the best food for your dog. Barking Heads is listed as a "middle of the road" food, not terrible, but you might want to consider an alternative there too, having lists of the ingredients and prices of various other options compiled by a member to make comparisons simple.

Of course, if the food you are feeding works well for you and your dogs, then far be it from me to suggest 'could do better'. 

I am sorry to hear that your dog died from bloat though.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

yabbadoo said:


> I
> 
> I also resent comments on my ability to look after my animals. After many years experience of keeping dogs and cats, I have more experience than most of these abusive posters added together.
> 
> ...


How can you possibly suggest that you have more experience than most posters added together?

Are you yet another forum member who has the gift of telepathy or omniscience?

I am afraid neither you nor anyone on this forum (or any other) holds the monopoly on truth or factual information.

If you were looking for a rational debate on the subject of

1 bloat
2 dry foods

then you might have done better to make a post which did not include emotive language which does further your cause.

My blood pressure is not raised, as I do not get irrationally emotive about Daily Mail like exhortations to rouse the "professionally outraged".

Perhaps if you led your argument with your intellect rather than your imagination, you may have received the response you were clearly seeking.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Well versed? Feeding your dog half of the recommended daily amount sounds like you are starving it. My 23kg dogs are fed 400-500g daily just to maintain them. 

You can't seriously come on here and expect people to laud your poor practice. There are people on here who spend weeks researching food yet you also recommend Pedigree Chum: tip, mate, it's bloody awful food.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

yabbadoo said:


> After reading all these replies, I am sorry I ever posted.
> 
> My post is one of the most intelligent, honest, dog loving and instructive pieces of material you will ever find on the subject of dry food and it`s possible consequences that you will find on any Forum.
> 
> ...


A community of caring loving pet owners who...like yourself, obviously love pets. Please see it from the point of view of everyone else....some people feed kibble, some feed wet meat some like myself feed raw....not everyone is the same....i have had people tell me I'm wrong for feeding my dog raw meat....others say kibble is bad, and some think wet is rubbish....but at the end of the day it's the owners choice to make a decision on what food to give based on what is good for their dog and it can come across the wrong way if someone comes on and tells them they are wrong in the way they feed. 
I'm truly sorry you lost your dog


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

First off I would like to say I am sorry to hear about the death of your old dog. Bloat is a topic which every dog owner should know about so they can take emergency action if or when required. It is also a topic where there is lots of conflicting information when it comes to causes.

I would personally suggest that you browse a bit before you make judgement about the community on this forum though. There are a lot of very knowledgeable people on this forum who are very willing to share that knowledge and experiences of dogs in general. Browsing and getting the feel for this community will allow you to get an idea how best to get your points across and share your knowledge and experiences for the benefit of others.


----------



## TabithaJ (Apr 18, 2010)

I am very sorry that you lost your dog under such circumstances.

I do not feed kibble at all, and must say I'm surprised that you still do, given your experiences?

Also, I have to echo what others have said: does sound as though your dog is getting a very small amount of food? My Lab weighs less than your Rottie, but he gets fed more.

If you post on a public forum -* any* public forum - then you will get honest opinions. Better develop a thicker skin


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

My puppy was on kibble and got bloat. Thankfully I noticed it and he made a full recovery in an animal hospital. I am SHOCKED that you still use kibble after losing a dog. I won't touch kibble with a barge pole. My opinion is it is not natural, and I will stick to wet or raw food, and I will only recommend the two to anyone I know.

I appreciate your concern; however, most of the people on here are very much aware of dog nutrition. Also I don't understand why you needed to sound "big headed" by saying you have more experience than anyone else on here. You don't know the people who have responded, or how much experience these people know.

I don't want this to sound like an arguement, but your responses seem to be like you are trying to create conflict.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

yabbadoo said:


> After reading all these replies, I am sorry I ever posted.
> 
> My post is one of the most intelligent, honest, dog loving and instructive pieces of material you will ever find on the subject of dry food and it`s possible consequences that you will find on any Forum.
> 
> ...





yabbadoo said:


> I respect all the views given, albeit that most of them are not in the least constructive and comprise mostly of disparaging personal remarks made against myself.
> 
> I also resent comments on my ability to look after my animals. After many years experience of keeping dogs and cats, I have more experience than most of these abusive posters added together.
> 
> ...


Is this the first/only forum you've been a member on? The way your posts read to other members, honestly suggests it is. Maybe you need to take a step back and have a read through some of the threads, there are an awful lot of experienced folk on here.

I've helped numerous owners swap their dogs over on to raw food rather than a commercial diet, including a few on here, as a guesstimate, it would probably be around 200-300 dogs on raw in total.

If you're going to post something about health and nutrition, you really need to back it up with good research based on science and actual facts, and not just make sweeping statements based on your own experience and emotions. How would you feel if someone followed your advice, and it had an adverse effect on their dogs? You need to bear in mind that this forum isn't just read by the members but by many folk who lurk without ever posting, or even joining.



I'm sorry to hear about the death of your dog, what an awful way to lose them.


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

My Bernese Mountain dog was fed on half kibble, half wet tinned all her life then suddenly at 5 years old I lost her to bloat...the devastation and guilt I felt (and still feel) is...well I can't put it into words, the emotions I feel over everything is beyond anything I've ever known.

Now (2 years later) I have become emotionally able to cope with being a dog owner once again and I recently brought home a stunning little Siberian Husky puppy, I have done masses of research and asked for help and advice from all the lovely people on this forum about feeding raw because I never, ever want to put my pet (or myself) through that ever again...of course I'm not saying kibble causes bloat but after what happened I am naturally ultra paranoid and must do everything in my power to make sure that I do, what I believe, is the healthiest thing for my dog.

I am very sorry you lost your dog to this horrific condition but I am truly surprised that, as someone who has been through the same devastating experience, you wouldn't be thinking in the same way as I do with regards to your pets diet.

My biggest regret in life is not researching and doing what I am doing now many years ago....I'm fairly sure that if I had my Koda would still be with me now.


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

Although I do not deliberately want to pick holes in your posts if you are indeed the genuine poster you say you are, there are a few points I would like to clear up. 

1) Why are you still feeding kibble? Is this because you now soak it? If so, why didn't you state this plainly in your original post. 

2) Why did you call the thread "Dry Food - A Human Convenience". Surely a more relevant title would have been "Dry Food - Dangers of Bloat" or something similar. 

3) Why did you choose Chum as a wet food and have you done any research regarding its ingredients and nutritional value? 

My main problem with your original post was the link to the Barking Heads website and all the information given regarding the price of the food and the cost per day to feed. Unfortunately it sounds very much like marketing to me. When I mention on here what I now feed my dog I post the name and not all this other stuff. It is then up to the members who are interested to do their own reseach into cost and make their own minds up. 

As already said, you have no idea about the experience of the members on here and to state you have more than the rest of us put together is not the cleverest way to win friends or influence people. 

I would also like to say I am deeply sorry for the loss of your dog. Rest in peace.


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Bloat is a terrible affliction and I'm sorry you've lost your beloved dog this way.

It certainly doesnt sound like you are feeding your rottie an awful lot - although its hard to tell from weight alone, I always like to see the dog too.

Bloat is something that always worried me in the past, but feeding raw, I dont have that worry now - and the quality is a lot better than barking heads and chum!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

yabbadoo said:


> We have tried most combinations of dog food, always good quality and never skimped on cost.
> 
> It is popular to feed our dogs dry food, simply because it is highly convenient to us, but in no way is it natural to the dog.
> 
> ...


I had the same dog suffer bloat twice! due to my awareness of Gastric Torsion the vet was able to save her BOTH times! From that day on that dog NEVER had one single dry biscuit again.
My currect dogs i do feed SOME dry but only a very limited amount!
You can perhaps guess I am not really a fan of dry food! BUT thats my decision!
Your post quite contridicts itself with relation to dry in respect that you are now recommending a particular brand!
Just my views!
DT


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

yabbadoo said:


> I also resent comments on my ability to look after my animals. After many years experience of keeping dogs and cats, I have more experience than most of these abusive posters added together.


 oh puurrleeeeeeeeasse!....What a smart arse, arrogant, ridiculous comment to make!

So you know everybody on this forum and what experience they all have?!
There are many, many people on here with masses of experience and knowledge (I don't mean me btw ).

So seriously, stop it! :lol: my sides hurt.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I hope you have learned something from the posts on this forum about forum etiquette and how not to word your posts if you want to be taken seriously! 

I, like many others are surprised with all your "knowledge" that you feed what you do, are you not aware that it is complete crap?


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

yabbadoo said:


> I respect all the views given, albeit that most of them are not in the least constructive and comprise mostly of disparaging personal remarks made against myself.
> 
> I also resent comments on my ability to look after my animals. After many years experience of keeping dogs and cats, I have more experience than most of these abusive posters added together.
> 
> ...


This was a scare mongering post, which you titled something controversial - an attempt to make anyone who feeds dry dog food feel bad, and uninformed - which might be understandable if you are still grieving your dog and want to stop what happened to your dog happening to anyone elses.

But then you say you still feed dry, along with one of the worst wet foods, and give a link? Come on.

Now you've insulted the community and the members, and claimed to be more knowledgeable then people who have years and years of experience with animals, and some who are studying for or are qualified veterinary surgeons or similar.

To be honest, I'm not surprised. All of your posts have been inflammatory and full of self-worth, and you constantly insult the forum members. Had you read around a bit, like you claim to have, you'll have seen that its a wonderful place, and normal, well-written posts, enquiries and debates are answered respectfully. Unfortunately, that respect is mutual, and as you have shown none to us and treated us as fools, you'll see very little coming back.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, this thread has certainly added to my knowledge base!
i wasnt aware of the risks of feeding dry food to larger dogs until now. Having tiny dogs who have virtually no risk of getting bloat Im happy to continue feeding a good quality kibble once a day. I can see why many large dog owners wouldnt entertain it though.
This is what forum life should be about. Not blowing your own trumpet or attempting to put others down but sharing your experiences and hopefully coming away a more knowledgeable dog owner.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol! I must say, this thread made me giggle. Are you sure the OP is not just pulling our leg? He/she sure knew exactly which buttons to press.:hand:


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Lol! I must say, this thread made me giggle. Are you sure the OP is not just pulling our leg? He/she sure knew exactly which buttons to press.:hand:


Well if the OP is pulling our leg then I am even more disgusted that someone could be so sick and cruel, as someone who has lost her best friend to bloat I certainly don't find any leg pulling about the condition the slightest bit amusing.

My only wish, if that is the case, is that he/she were in front of me to do their leg pulling directly to my face!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

I imagine OP is a man somehow, sort of like John Cleese in "Clockwise".......


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

I imagine its a man too, sort of like a f***ing moron!


----------



## yabbadoo (Jan 6, 2012)

I effectively closed this thread, but since posters have pursued it in their immature quest to ridicule what is a very serious subject, I feel it is my responsibility to post just one more comment.

I am amazed at the irresponsible attitude of most of the posters who have responded. They have no knowledge whatsoever of the influence of dry food in the digestive system of an animal. Like the thread title - they are most likely fanatical users of dry food simply because it is best for their own domestic purposes and throw a tantrum when anybody criticizes this practice.

Well I have ! And everything I have said is logical and put forward in an explanatory manner that nobody except an imbecile can misconstrue.

I will emphasize yet again ! The feeding of a dry food that has a high water absorption factor is subjecting your dog or cat to a risk of sudden death by bloat.

You think that is bunkum - great - but do not wimp when your pet suddenly dies in a few hours like mine did. And before some of you callous posters make any nasty comments - I would willingly give my own life for my pet any day. WOULD YOU ?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

yabbadoo said:


> I effectively closed this thread, but since posters have pursued it in their immature quest to ridicule what is a very serious subject, I feel it is my responsibility to post just one more comment.
> 
> I am amazed at the irresponsible attitude of most of the posters who have responded. They have no knowledge whatsoever of the influence of dry food in the digestive system of an animal. Like the thread title - they are most likely fanatical users of dry food simply because it is best for their own domestic purposes and throw a tantrum when anybody criticizes this practice.
> 
> ...


If you are so anti-dry, why do you continue to feed it? Especially after losing a dog to bloat.

Im not a fanatical feeder of dry btw, i feed a good quality wet.


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

I am just in the process of starting my puppy on raw, mainly because, like you, I have experienced the devastation and heart break of bloat...so I'm certainly not a fanatical dry user.

I don't really understand....you feed a mix of dry kibble and wet.


----------



## Paganman (Jul 29, 2011)

yabbadoo said:


> . I would willingly give my own life for my pet any day. WOULD YOU ?


Unless your pets can type and are pc savvy, please don't do that :nonod:

The input from the yabbadoo house would be greatly missed on here


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Its all well and good making the post you did, but it was always going to raise more questions than answers mate! 

Most on here have a good knowledge of not only the pros and cons of feeding various diets available for dogs but also of a dogs basic digestive system - of which you appear to have none as you continue to feed dry food knowing the danger of bloat, whilst the whole damning it in your post  If one of my dogs had died from bloat on dry food you can bet your bottom dollar I would have changed diet completely. I am actually another member who feeds raw and have done for more than a few years now. 

And I have difficulty in believing the amount you are feeding your rottie, it certainly doesnt sound much, but then, I dont feed complete crap, lol!


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

yabbadoo said:


> I effectively closed this thread, but since posters have pursued it in their immature quest to ridicule what is a very serious subject, I feel it is my responsibility to post just one more comment.
> 
> I am amazed at the irresponsible attitude of most of the posters who have responded.* They have no knowledge whatsoever of the influence of dry food in the digestive system of an animal.* Like the thread title - they are most likely fanatical users of dry food simply because it is best for their own domestic purposes and throw a tantrum when anybody criticizes this practice.
> 
> ...


We have no knowledge of an animal's digestive system and nutritional needs? I would bet money that a great deal of people know an awful lot more then you.

You can't close a thread because you say so. This is a forum, so debate will continue unless a moderator closes it, not because you insult us all and declare you close it.

My pet isn't going to die in a few hours. You could have simply made a post warning about bloat but you didn't, you patronised and insulted us all. And you are still feeding crap - for someone who says they know about nutritional needs, that really make no sense.

Once again, please don't treat us like fools. It's no wonder you've got off on the wrong foot here.


----------



## yabbadoo (Jan 6, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> If you are so anti-dry, why do you continue to feed it? Especially after losing a dog to bloat.
> 
> Im a fanatical feeder of dry btw, i feed a good quality wet.


You have missed the point in my tragic tale. I have NEVER said that dry food is taboo and is to be avoided like the plague, simply that dry food that has a high water absorption factor is dangerous.

I tested the food that I am convinced killed my beloved GS and as I have already said it had a high water absorption factor, swelling to around 50% of it`s size. Barking Heads does not swell much at all. So I am quite happy with Barking Heads dry food, but mix it with Pedigree Chum.

It all seems so simple to me. If I had a meal that swelled to 50% of it`s size when being digested in my stomach. I would hurry to the chemist and buy the biggest bottle of Alka-Selzer or equivalent digestive medicine that I could find, before I had a heart problem or my guts went BANG.

I am not ignorant, I do realise that dry food is extremely convenient, you just bung it into a bowl and BINGO ! it is all finished. Much easier than messing around with wet food or other bits and pieces. Then we can all get on with those other unimportant things that dominate our daily lives.

To be honest, although dry foods do have all the nutritional values that keep our pets healthy, it is NOT a natural food and the only benefit to the animal is that a dry food definitely does help keep the teeth clean as against soft foods that accumulate tartar and a later dental problem.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

yabbadoo said:


> I am not ignorant, I do realise that dry food is extremely convenient, you just bung it into a bowl and BINGO ! it is all finished. Much easier than messing around with wet food or other bits and pieces. Then we can all get on with those other unimportant things that dominate our daily lives.


Aye, those unimportant things, such as work. Or family. Or walking the dog. Or doing other things with it bar feeding. And how exactly is opening a tin of pedigree less "convenient" than feeding dry kibble???

Personally, from my POV, I don't have the freezer space to do raw. I'd be worried I was also omitting something too, so FOR MY CONVENIENCE mine are fed Skinners Museli mix, AMP raw minces once every few days, a tin of sardines every so often, a chicken wing/drumstick once a week (2 in H's case as he's bigger than Roo) and there is also a tin of butchers tripe/chappie/other cheapish alternative (but never pedigree! Can't stand it and goes right through my dogs as there's jack in it. At least with the Butchers Tripe/Chappie I am confident that there's more meat than Pedigree and its ok on their tums!) as a kibble topper for a treat for the days in between. I say treat, and yes, I know its garbage, but my dogs go mad for it. So, i figure a spoon full on top of their kibble isn't going to kill them, especially given the decent quality of dry and other bits they are getting.

If I had the time, space and knowledge I may convert to raw...but for the time being, I'm happy my dogs are well nourished, not bothered with bad skin, bright eyed, full of energy and have well formed poops.



yabbadoo said:


> To be honest, although dry foods do have all the nutritional values that keep our pets healthy, it is NOT a natural food and the only benefit to the animal is that a dry food definitely does help keep the teeth clean as against soft foods that accumulate tartar and a later dental problem.


Whilst I'm not sure to what extent a wet food accumulates tartar, I would expect a decent calibre of wet (i.e. NOT PEDIGREE or any other brand like that for that matter) wouldn't be half as bad as a **** kibble containing sugars?? If my dogs were on just wet they would be on a decent make.

Saying kibble cleans teeth is like saying that crisps clean our teeth! My dogs have fab teeth but I am 100% convinced that is down to the chicken wings/legs they get, and other chews like pizzles and cow/pigs ears etc, NOT their kibble!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

yabbadoo said:


> To be honest, although dry foods do have all the nutritional values that keep our pets healthy, it is NOT a natural food and the only benefit to the animal is that a dry food definitely does help keep the teeth clean as against soft foods that accumulate tartar and a later dental problem.


This just shows your level of understanding, as this is factually inaccurate and a complete myth.

You are just contradicting yourself constantly.


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

yabbadoo said:


> You have missed the point in my tragic tale. I have NEVER said that dry food is taboo and is to be avoided like the plague, simply that dry food that has a high water absorption factor is dangerous.
> 
> I tested the food that I am convinced killed my beloved GS and as I have already said it had a high water absorption factor, swelling to around 50% of it`s size. Barking Heads does not swell much at all. So I am quite happy with Barking Heads dry food, but mix it with Pedigree Chum.
> 
> ...


Feeding raw is THE best way to ensure your dog has healthy teeth and gums.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

yabbadoo - You make no sense what so ever! 

"I am amazed at the irresponsible attitude of most of the posters who have responded. They have no knowledge whatsoever of the influence of dry food in the digestive system of an animal. Like the thread title - they are most likely fanatical users of dry food simply because it is best for their own domestic purposes and throw a tantrum when anybody criticizes this practice."

You seem to think you know more than everyone else, and to me that is an "irresponsible attitude". No one here has even SLIGHTLY acted like they are "fanactical users of dry food". If anyone it would be yourself who is acting as a "fanatic user of dry food". Your previous dog died from the stuff yet you still use the stuff. Regardless of the size of the kibble it can still cause bloat. My puppy was on puppy kibble, and he managed to get bloat so please do some research yourself.

I have never seen someone come on here with such a bad attitude as yourself. Did you seriously think you would influence people with the way you come across. I think we are all aware of the causes of kibble - hence why most people stay away.


----------



## yabbadoo (Jan 6, 2012)

EllesBelles said:


> We have no knowledge of an animal's digestive system and nutritional needs? I would bet money that a great deal of people know an awful lot more then you.
> 
> You can't close a thread because you say so. This is a forum, so debate will continue unless a moderator closes it, not because you insult us all and declare you close it.
> 
> ...


Now, now, behave yourself, you are making impulsive insulting remarks that have no practical foundation. Tantrums are not conducive of rational discussion.

I cannot close a thread - you have got it wrong yet again - But I CAN close it as far as I personally am concerned.

I find your comments completely useless and reflective of some uneducated moron who cannot deal with conventional and civil conversation. I have replied to you, but it has been a great strain to do so.

Please conduct yourself in a dignified manner when attempting to discuss matters on a Forum. It really does help to be constructive instead of making insulting personal remarks.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

yabbadoo said:


> Barking Heads does not swell much at all. So I am quite happy with Barking Heads dry food


Many people here would view Barking Heads as only an average food.


> but mix it with Pedigree Chum.


 which many here would count as a bad food choice.



> only benefit to the animal is that a dry food definitely does help keep the teeth clean as against soft foods that accumulate tartar and a later dental problem.


With 80% of dogs suffering dental problems by the time they are 3 years old this is certainly NOT the case despite what the adverts claim. Dry food has no dental cleaning properties and the carbohydrates in it, left on the teeth are perfect breeding grounds for the bacteria which causes dental plaque.

There are many methods to clean your dogs teeth, toothbrushing, products such as plaqueoff or, what many people do here on this forum, the odd Raw Meaty Bone (RMB). The addition of RMBs does not necessarily mean you need to feed raw totally as some, myself included, do on this forum.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

yabbadoo said:


> *I find your comments completely useless and reflective of some uneducated moron* who cannot deal with conventional and civil conversation. I have replied to you, but it has been a great strain to do so.
> 
> *Please conduct yourself in a dignified manner* when attempting to discuss matters on a Forum. It really does help to be constructive instead of making insulting personal remarks.


Feel free to f**k off you hypocrite!!!

:nono:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

yabbadoo said:


> Now, now, behave yourself, you are making impulsive insulting remarks that have no practical foundation. Tantrums are not conducive of rational discussion.
> 
> I cannot close a thread - you have got it wrong yet again - But I CAN close it as far as I personally am concerned.
> 
> ...


This is a forum, and you will get debates especially if most of the stuff being said is complete rubbish. If you wish to close the thread "personally" I would not respond; however, you have therefore the thread is not closed, and as far as I am concerned it is open to all to make their own judgements.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I really am starting to think this thread is a wind up?! 

So, despite losing your dog to bloat which you are convinced happened by feeding a dry food with a high water absorbption rate, you still feed kibble because it's more convenient for you?


----------



## yabbadoo (Jan 6, 2012)

Horse and Hound said:


> Feel free to f**k off you hypocrite!!!
> 
> :nono:


Very constructive comment on the matter of dry food.

I love your superlative quality of expression. Is it a compliment or just the way you normally talk to people ? I used to hear language like yours on a building site many years ago, but never expected to come across it on an animal Forum.

It is surprising that our hard working Moderators tolerate uncouth members like you on what I am assured is a friendly Forum.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

yabbadoo said:


> Now, now, behave yourself, you are making impulsive insulting remarks that have no practical foundation. Tantrums are not conducive of rational discussion.
> 
> I cannot close a thread - you have got it wrong yet again - But I CAN close it as far as I personally am concerned.
> 
> ...


Well, there is the proof. When people who actually know what they are talking about respond, you resort to insults and personal attacks.

Uneducated moron? I am more educated then you, that much is apparent.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

yabbadoo said:


> Very constructive comment on the matter of dry food.
> 
> I love your superlative quality of expression. Is it a compliment or just the way you normally talk to people ? I used to hear language like yours on a building site many years ago, but never expected to come across it on an animal Forum.
> 
> It is surprising that our hard working Moderators tolerate uncouth members like you on what I am assured is a friendly Forum.


I think you'll find your constant habit of looking down your nose at members as you respond on all the threads you've deigned to partake in, has had a negative impact on the perception we all have of you. I suggest you fall off your horse, the impact on landing may help


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I think you'll find your constant habit of looking down your nose at members as you respond on all the threads you've deigned to partake in, has had a negative impact on the perception we all have of you. I suggest you fall off your horse, the impact on landing may help


Here here.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

:w00t::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Thanks, this is hilarious! Better than John Cleese, even.
Fred Flintstone comes onto the forum and says:
I had a dog that died of bloat due to dry food. I learnt my lesson and now feed him So-So dry food plus Crapola Deluxe canned food. All you numpties of the forum please know that dry food can cause bloat.

Forum users: yes, we are aware, so many of us have chosen to feed raw or a high-quality wet/dry food combo
Fred: You evil dry-food-only feeders! Close the thread!
Forum users: WTF?
Fred: Himmelunddonderundblitzen!!!! Desist at once you moronic dry-food-only-devils-spawn-tantrum-throwing hellfeeders.The thread is closed! I love my dog more than you do!
Forum users: WTF?
Don't miss tomorrow's exciting episode: Fred Flintstone sacrifices his life for his dog by impaling himself with an open can of Pedigree Chum, with the immortal words :"That'll show them" !!! :w00t::w00t:

You couldn't make it up, honestly. Lol!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

yabbadoo said:


> I effectively closed this thread, but since posters have pursued it
> 
> fanatical users of dry food simply because it is best for their own domestic purposes and throw a tantrum when anybody criticizes this practice.
> 
> ...


And once more, only a moderator can close a thread.

Some of us use dry food, others don't. No-one has advocated its use in a fanatical manner (apart from you even though your dog allegedly died of bloat).

It is most _*illogical *_to advocate the use of dry food given your apparent circumstances.

We know about blaot, thanks, there is even a sticky about it above. 



yabbadoo said:


> I love your superlative quality of expression.
> 
> 
> > Get _*over*_ yourself! Swallowed a dictionary, have we? (Please employ a 'My Fair Lady' strong pseudo-Cockney accent whilst reading this section )
> ...


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

koekemakranka said:


> :w00t::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Thanks, this is hilarious! Better than John Cleese, even.
> Fred Flintstone comes onto the forum and says:
> I had a dog that died of bloat due to dry food. I learnt my lesson and now feed him So-So dry food plus Crapola Deluxe canned food. All you numpties of the forum please know that dry food can cause bloat.
> 
> ...


LMFAO.....i'm trying to do some work here...but this is just so entertaining :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

*


yabbadoo said:



I love your superlative quality of expression.



Get over yourself! Swallowed a dictionary, have we? (Please employ a 'My Fair Lady' strong pseudo-Cockney accent whilst reading this section )

Click to expand...



Click to expand...

*


yabbadoo said:


> > What are you trying to prove? How terribly superior your manner of writing? Big deal, mate, I could repeat everything you said in several different languages: none of it would make any more sense in them, though!
> >
> > I think he/she just used the thesaurus on Microsoft Word lol!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

yabbadoo said:


> I respect all the views given, albeit that most of them are not in the least constructive and comprise mostly of disparaging personal remarks made against myself.
> 
> I also resent comments on my ability to look after my animals. After many years experience of keeping dogs and cats, I have more experience than most of these abusive posters added together.My innocent aim as a RESPONSIBLE DOG LOVER and being very well versed in all matters concerning the health and lifestyle of dogs by raising this topical issue, has obviously stirred up certain sections of this Forum into a Newbie bashing frenzy.
> 
> ...


How the hell do you know what experience other members have? You come here, telling us all what an expert you are, yet you are feeding your poor dog not only less than he should have, but Pedigree Chum FFS? I don't think there is a single member on here who would give that stuff to their dog, even in a dire emergency.

You also claim that feeding kibble is only ever done for human convenience? Really? You scoop up some kibble, and open a tin, then talk about everybody else using it for convenience? Of course you did not get a good reception, what did you expect?

If as you say, you lost a dog to bloat solely because of feeding kibble, you should be condemning the stuff altogether.

Barking Heads is one of the better foods, as dried food goes, but I would never personally feed just dried. I prefer a good quality wet food, but my dogs are just too big for that. I usually mix it with white fish, which I have to cook, scrambled eggs, which I have to cook, chicken (cooked) and occasionally Chappie original. Not very convenient is it?

This quote alone: "_My post is one of the most intelligent, honest, dog loving and instructive pieces of material you will ever find on the subject of dry food and it`s possible consequences that you will find on any Forum"_ makes you sound like a pompous know-all.



astro2011 said:


> My puppy was on kibble and got bloat. Thankfully I noticed it and he made a full recovery in an animal hospital. I am SHOCKED that you still use kibble after losing a dog. I won't touch kibble with a barge pole. My opinion is it is not natural, and I will stick to wet or raw food, and I will only recommend the two to anyone I know.
> 
> I appreciate your concern; however, most of the people on here are very much aware of dog nutrition. Also I don't understand why you needed to sound "big headed" by saying you have more experience than anyone else on here. You don't know the people who have responded, or how much experience these people know.
> 
> I don't want this to sound like an arguement, but your responses seem to be like you are trying to create conflict.


Well said!

If you join a forum, not with a warning about something that has harmed your dog, but with a lecture on how much you know and everyone else is dim, then naturally you are going to get a bad response.

Most on here have also owned dogs, cats, horses and all sorts of other creatures for many years, and if one of us lost a dog the way you say you did, they would most certainly not be still using the thing that killed him.

I recently lost a much loved dog from internal bleeding, which I have since learned was probably caused by his arthritis medication. I would be here warning people not to use long term medication of this sort for a young dog, not telling everyone all about it but still using it on another dog.

I think it is time you grew up and realised you are not the only person with any knowledge or experience.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

OMG hilarious!!

Ha ha welcome to the forum happy person - your being here makes me happy anyway, haven't laughed so much in ages :lol::lol::lol:

If there was an award for hurling random abuse you would surely win it lol

PS - I feed raw


----------



## yabbadoo (Jan 6, 2012)

Love your comments so far, it is so exciting to hear all these personal insults, claims of better educational standards and most of all absolute confusing mayhem about the merits of dry dog food. I am so indebted to you all.

Teeth cleaning ? Well admittedly it is a dubious matter, but the dry food suppliers do claim that dry food does help to keep the teeth clean, whereas raw or wet food just helps to clog them up with tartar.

Actually it only takes a primary school standard to acknowledge that dry food DOES help to keep teeth clean from tartar. It is even obvious for humans and supported by dentists.

I really do not understand why these fundamentals are being criticized. Are we going back to the Stone Age in our basic philosophy ?


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I think you'll find your constant habit of looking down your nose at members as you respond on all the threads you've deigned to partake in, has had a negative impact on the perception we all have of you. I suggest you fall off your horse, the impact on landing may help





astro2011 said:


> *
> 
> 
> yabbadoo said:
> ...


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Excellent response!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

yabbadoo said:


> Love your comments so far, it is so exciting to hear all these personal insults, claims of better educational standards and most of all absolute confusing mayhem about the merits of dry dog food. I am so indebted to you all.
> 
> *Teeth cleaning ? Well admittedly it is a dubious matter, but the dry food suppliers do claim that dry food does help to keep the teeth clean, whereas raw or wet food just helps to clog them up with tartar.*Actually it only takes a primary school standard to acknowledge that dry food DOES help to keep teeth clean from tartar. It is even obvious for humans and supported by dentists.
> 
> I really do not understand why these fundamentals are being criticized. Are we going back to the Stone Age in our basic philosophy ?


Indeed, your knowledge is impressive indeed!!  Raw food does not clog up a dogs teeth with tartar actually, it does the opposite, especially when lots of bones and carcasses are included in the diet.

Tartar is more liekly to occur in diets high in carbohydrates, and in diets which are higly grain-based - a raw diet is high in neither of these things


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

yabbadoo said:


> Love your comments so far, it is so exciting to hear all these personal insults, claims of better educational standards and most of all absolute confusing mayhem about the merits of dry dog food. I am so indebted to you all.
> 
> Teeth cleaning ? Well admittedly it is a dubious matter, but the dry food suppliers do claim that dry food does help to keep the teeth clean, whereas raw or wet food just helps to clog them up with tartar.
> 
> ...


O...M...G!!!!

If I told you that eating chocolate was good for you would you believe it?! Of course dry food suppliers are going to say it's good for this, and that; however, it is not to say its actually accurate! I'm really starting to wonder why you came here? Your post was to warn us all of dry food because it killed your dog, yet you are a hypocrite because you still use the stuff!!! I couldn't give a rats a*s whether it's different kibble! It's still kibble.

You are really REALLY starting to make yourself look stupid! Please stop whilst you are ahead.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

yabbadoo said:


> Love your comments so far, it is so exciting to hear all these personal insults, claims of better educational standards and most of all absolute confusing mayhem about the merits of dry dog food. I am so indebted to you all.
> 
> Teeth cleaning ? Well admittedly it is a dubious matter, but the dry food suppliers do claim that dry food does help to keep the teeth clean, whereas raw or wet food just helps to clog them up with tartar.
> 
> ...


You obviously already have judging by your username and avatar.

It would be funny except you're posting *advice* about feeding, when you obviously know b*gga all and are making it up as you go along. How would you feel if someone followed your *advice* and lost their dog to an illness related to feeding? Forum members are not the only ones to read these threads, they're often read by non-members so please temper your *advice* accordingly, at least with some sort of disclaimer to warn people just how inaccurate it is.


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

yabbadoo said:


> Love your comments so far, it is so exciting to hear all these personal insults, claims of better educational standards and most of all absolute confusing mayhem about the merits of dry dog food. I am so indebted to you all.
> 
> Teeth cleaning ? Well admittedly it is a dubious matter, but the dry food suppliers do claim that dry food does help to keep the teeth clean, whereas raw or wet food just helps to clog them up with tartar.
> 
> ...


Oh well thats it then!...as the dry food suppliers claim this then it must be true! ...and it really can't have anything to do with the fact that they're trying to promote and sell their product then.  (muppet)

Also, I suggest you do some research on raw feeding where dental care is concerned...you clearly haven't done any before spouting about it!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

yabbadoo said:


> You have missed the point in my tragic tale. I have NEVER said that dry food is taboo and is to be avoided like the plague, simply that dry food that has a high water absorption factor is dangerous.
> 
> I tested the food that I am convinced killed my beloved GS and as I have already said it had a high water absorption factor, swelling to around 50% of it`s size. Barking Heads does not swell much at all. So I am quite happy with Barking Heads dry food, but mix it with Pedigree Chum.
> 
> ...


Since you seem to think that Pedigree Chum is a good food, I have to wonder what sort of kibble you were using that you say killed your dog? Was it also available in the supermarket?



yabbadoo said:


> Very constructive comment on the matter of dry food.
> 
> I love your superlative quality of expression. Is it a compliment or just the way you normally talk to people ? I used to hear language like yours on a building site many years ago, but never expected to come across it on an animal Forum.
> 
> It is surprising that our hard working Moderators tolerate uncouth members like you on what I am assured is a friendly Forum.


Uncouth members? Are you not the poster who called someone an "uneducated moron"?



koekemakranka said:


> :w00t::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Thanks, this is hilarious! Better than John Cleese, even.
> Fred Flintstone comes onto the forum and says:
> I had a dog that died of bloat due to dry food. I learnt my lesson and now feed him So-So dry food plus Crapola Deluxe canned food. All you numpties of the forum please know that dry food can cause bloat.
> 
> ...


Your post has made my day! Thank you



astro2011 said:


> O...M...G!!!!
> 
> If I told you that eating chocolate was good for you would you believe it?! Of course dry food suppliers are going to say it's good for this, and that; however, it is not to say its actually accurate! I'm really starting to wonder why you came here? Your post was to warn us all of dry food because it killed your dog, yet you are a hypocrite because you still use the stuff!!! I couldn't give a rats a*s whether it's different kibble! It's still kibble.
> 
> You are really REALLY starting to make yourself look stupid! Please stop whilst you are ahead.


Starting? What do you mean, Starting? He looked stupid the moment he posted


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

yabbadoo said:


> Teeth cleaning ? Well admittedly it is a dubious matter, but the dry food suppliers do claim that dry food does help to keep the teeth clean, whereas raw or wet food just helps to clog them up with tartar.
> 
> Actually it only takes a primary school standard to acknowledge that dry food DOES help to keep teeth clean from tartar. It is even obvious for humans and supported by dentists.
> 
> I really do not understand why these fundamentals are being criticized. Are we going back to the Stone Age in our basic philosophy ?


Please stop my sides are hurting with all this laughing. 
Yes I have lost count the amount of times the dentist says will you stop eating all this wet rubbish and eat just dry biscuits :


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And now this is going to be closed. I think it has gone far enough.


----------

